# No Door Key !!



## ppp (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi,

I had some issues with my nissan sentra which got fixed by changing the battery. After changing the battery, my security alarm system didn't work. I don't have a door key. I have a remote key which is both alarm/lock-unlock key. I read some of the previously posted messages and disabled the alarm. My remote key worked fine for lock-unlock. But all of a sudden, today, my car won't open. And i don't hear the toot toot sound. My key worked fine earlier with the toot-toot sound for unlock and one toot sound for lock. But it doesn't work anymore. I can't get in even. What am i supposed to do ? Is the problem related to the battery ?
Can anyone help me here ? 
Thanks in advance.
ppp


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Um.... :wtf:


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

what kind of car do you have? You're leaving a huge void in the info we need


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.........this is a perfect example why you should ALWAYS carry a key. ya never know what might happen to that little remote...........


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

forgive me,man; but i have a b12 and my car only came with one key. how the hell do u start ur car then? i'm curious....(might want to change the battery in that remote also)


----------

